

Most Expensive Wi-Fi Ever? ($150/day  Toronto’s International Centre) - radley
http://blogcampaigning.com/2011/09/most-expensive-wi-fi-ever/

======
msinghai
In India, Pride Hotel has the rates of 500 INR an hour, which is near about
10$ an hour.

------
cmer
I've seen $750/day at some convention centre in Winnipeg. Outrageous...

